# Cherry Seeds



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 7, 2009)

My wife and her brother went to erie and picked cherries for the day. Can I use the seeds inside the cherrys to plant and grow, or they not ready yet. I was thinking i would have to wait for them to rot and fall off the tree?


----------



## burroak (Jul 8, 2009)

If the cherries were ripe, then the seeds should be mature. I plan on doing the same thing...if I can get the cherries before the birds do...


----------

